
Inmate claimed his life sentence ended when he died and was revived - onetimemanytime
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/11/08/benjamin-schreiber-denied-life-sentence-appeal-iowa/
======
sunstone
I'm inclined to believe he has a valid point. You can't redefine legal
language just because it allowed a loop hole you hadn't considered. Indeed
this very thing is bread and butter to the lawyer community.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Cute, as the court said, but no cookie. The court sentenced John Doe to life
in prison, meaning he never leaves prison alive, short of a pardon. Since he's
still alive, end of story.

But what a brilliant argument for on that has plenty of time and can only gain
from this.

